# Can you date the picture



## deltatango (Mar 3, 2011)

Can you date this painting from these ships and barges and where do you think the port is, it has a Sig A Broekman, so I am thinking Rotterdam or Amsterdam ?

Terry


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

It looks post war to me, it's NOT Rotterdam, I've never seen a buoy like that in Rotterdam. The ships are all steam ships, or their cargo gear is all steam, as the smoke is from a boiler. The sailing barge could be a thames barge/lighter.


----------



## taccrington (Dec 18, 2009)

Background left hand looks like a hillside so not Holland.


----------



## deltatango (Mar 3, 2011)

So maybe the buoy would be lead to where its at, now I look a bit closer you can see what looks like two grain silos.


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Thats a dolphin - not a buoy -barges look to be Rhine type, Hamburg? Bremen?


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Looks like the Hamburg dolphins.


----------



## grootondermarszeil (Aug 8, 2010)

*harbour painting*



deltatango said:


> Can you date this painting from these ships and barges and where do you think the port is, it has a Sig A Broekman, so I am thinking Rotterdam or Amsterdam ?
> 
> Terry


Hallo The painting signed by a.broekman was NOT painted by himself. A.broekman was a sales man of art.The creator was h schallenberg born Delft 1883 and sometimes he produced unsigned art during the crisis [1929-1939] I think the object is located at the MAASHAVEN rotterdam because this was the main grain port ,and only 10 k.m from DELFT. In the MAASHAVEN are DUCKDALVEN [dolphins], and the barges are typical Dutch.Remerber this is a painting and not a photo,so the painter could make some impressions by his own. JOHAN


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

grootondermarszeil said:


> Hallo The painting signed by a.broekman was NOT painted by himself. A.broekman was a sales man of art.The creator was h schallenberg born Delft 1883 and sometimes he produced unsigned art during the crisis [1929-1939] I think the object is located at the MAASHAVEN rotterdam because this was the main grain port ,and only 10 k.m from DELFT. In the MAASHAVEN are DUCKDALVEN [dolphins], and the barges are typical Dutch.Remerber this is a painting and not a photo,so the painter could make some impressions by his own. JOHAN


Could be Maashaven, that's at the bottom(south) end of the canal Delft Rotterdam, which terminates in Delfshaven and is a short seagull flight to the Maashaven. 1929-39 would be around the right date, as the port surroundings were drastically changed during and after WWII. I therefore rescind my earlier comment that it was not Rotterdam.


----------

